# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  AIMP

## Sanych

*AIMP* 

*Описание разработчика:*
"Медиапроигрыватель - качественное и чистое проигрывание мультимедиа файлов, в том числе и mp3; хорошая 
фукциональность, небольшой размер и минимальное использование системных ресурсов.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Поддержка большого количества форматов музыки:.CDA, .AAC, .AC3, .APE, .DTS, .FLAC, .IT, .MIDI, .MO3, .MOD, .M4A, .M4B, .MP1, .MP2, .MP3, .MPC, .MTM, .OFR, 
.OGG, .RMI, .S3M, .SPX, .TAK, .TTA, .UMX, .WAV, .WMA, .WV, .XMВывод звука черезDirectSound / ASIO / WASAPI18-ти полосный эквалайзер и встроенные звуковые эффектыРеверб, Фланжер, Хорус, Питч, Темп, Эхо, Скорость, Басс, Усиление, Подавление голоса64-битная обработка звукаДля достижения наилучшего качества!Работа сразу с несколькими плейлистамиCлушаем один - работаем с другимОгромная функциональность и удобный интерфейсСоздание закладок и очереди воспроизведенияПоддержка файлов разметки (CUE)Поддержка модулей расширения функциональностиВы можете добавить новые утилиты и расширить уже имеющиесяLastFM СкробблерПоддержка многопользовательского режимаНесколько пользователей работают за одним компьютером? Не проблема!Многоязычный интерфейсГорячие клавишиНастройте локальные и глобальные горячие клавиши на свой вкус!Поиск файловПоиск файлов по всем открытым плейлистамГибкие настройки программы
*Скачать* -  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## illusion

Пользуюсь AIMP и не собираюсь менять ни на какой другой плеер.

----------


## Sanych

Я вот третью версию поставил, понравилась. Хоть и бета, но во второй тоже очень долго бетки были.

----------


## Sanych

Обновилась бета версия *AIMP3* до aimp_3.00.832_beta_1
Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Для тех кому приелся *AIMP2* скин, но немного доработаный.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

